#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Корейский >  > > >  >  >  ---

## Сергей Хос

Кто-нибудь из форумчан читает по-корейски? Есть маленький личный вопрос (не связанный с буддизмом).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Alex.

----------

Сергей Хос (06.08.2013)

----------

